# Is This Relaxing?



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok.... here we were on our last camping trip this past weekend..... the wife, two kids and myself......

Kids are riding bikes and being kids....... the wife is sitting outside reading a book. And me? Well, I'm walking around the camper rearranging the storage area, checking this, touching that......









Then my DW says.... "is something wrong?"... I say "no.... why?" She says, well, you dont look like your having fun or relaxing.....

I stopped what I was doing and looked around the campground and saw at least half dozen other guys doing the same thing I was....... and we all looked like we were having a ball!









I just looked back at her and said "My dear, I am having a very relaxing time"

I dont think she gets that "checking the camper" is fun!!!









Am I the only one that does that?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I do it constantly and it also drives the DW up a wall some times because she says she feels guilty for just sitting down.

I tell her that this how I relax. Then she tells me to get a beer and keep her company and since I know what is good for me I tend to do what she asks! At least until the beer is empty.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No your not the the only one. The next step is..

MOD-o-holic























You know you have a problem when you are "modding" while camping.

Ok, Ok I put my hand up. I have done it









Thor action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Same here! When I'm sitting down drinking a beer and looking around, I'm not just starring into space -- I'm thinking about what I want to change. And then I get up and change it. Got to keep those hands busy and working on the rig is a kick.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am making major efforts to stop myself. "Hi, my name is Mark.. and I think of more things to actually do *TO* my camper rather than *WITH *my camper."








But it's very hard not to. They're so much fun. Also, I think it's easier and quicker than doing things to the house. It takes a lot of work to get that feeling of accomplishment with a home project. MOST RV projects are smaller..so you get more positive feedback quicker than if you put down a new sidewalk or installed that tile floor you saw on HGTV.








Example: Still looking for the best way to put in a battery d/c rather than just raise the cover, and d/c a terminal. LOL.
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

...................MA.............................modaholic...............

Hello, my name is John and I m a modahlic....all together, hi John.

I feel better now.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Heck, I have gotten so out of hand that the better half has limited me to only 2 hours a day of mods while camping.... I need help, I'm having a hard time adjusting.

However, I have convinced her that waxing is not a mod!

Big Iron


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My wife became nervous when I began including the electric drill, a 25 foot extension cord and my tool box as "mandatory" camping items.

I'm no longer allowed to go "mod" shopping without express written permission from the WMHN(Wives Monitoring Husbands Network)







! Thank God for the internet, since that isn't really shopping, I can get away with it for now! But don't tell!!










I do that same as the rest of you. A rainy camping day is a great day to think of and fix/do all the modding you can! And boy is it fun!!









Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

It must be instinctive for us to tinker.

I am finding this to be a case for everything I own though. For instance I have counted 10 items with engines that need to be maintained around my house (3 vehicles, 1 diesel tractor, 1 Riding mower, 1 push mower, 1 power washer, 1 weed wacker, 1 chain saw, 1 generator). And the wife wonders why I spend so much time in the garage. Certainly its not the Satellite TV or the beer filled refrigerator.









Its a wonder I ever get to go camping.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! I'm not alone!!! I thought I was the only one and thee was something wrong with me. Well at least that's what my DW kept telling me.

After we built our last house (7-8 years ago) I was so busy around the house I didn't have time for anything else, so I sold my Holiday Rambler TT and my boat.
Finally got over the hump to where I'd done most everything I neded to do (Mods) to the house and grounds and went into maintenance mode.

During this time, camping was the only time I could truely relax and be content to sit and read a book or take a nap without feeling guilty. I don't know how many times at home I tried laying in the hammock with a book only to look up into the trees and discover some branches that needed trimming or something to that effect. Next thing I know I've gone around the whole yard trimming every tree, which then required hauling all the limbs to the brush pile, cleaning and sharpening the chainsaw blade, getting the blower out to clean off the patio, ... well you know the drill.

I finally realized I needed a camper to get away or I'd kill myself, so I bought the Outback.









Unfortunately, now we've bought 10 acres and are planning on building yet another house, so it starts all over again.









But now I know there are others who can understand.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

kk5fe said:


> I stopped what I was doing and looked around the campground and saw at least half dozen other guys doing the same thing I was....... and we all looked like we were having a ball!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the DW's should be happy we are not walking around talking to the other tinkering Hubby's and getting even more mod ideas from them. Or even worse we could form little work gangs that go from trailer to trailer performing the big mods that require extra helplers.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Been pretty good about working on the outback so far....









I did install an air conditioner on our old popup in the campground though.

What the DW does not realize, is that while she considers the outback as just a place to sleep, I consider it "my toy" and by god I'm gonna play with it!!


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks to all the responded!







I knew I could count on you guys!

Let the mods begin!







Heck.... I feel a group hug coming on....


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Congradulations gentlemen,

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a mod problem. You are well on your way


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WHO said anything about recovering???????


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with John, I've come to grips with my addiction and don't want to let it go!
















Recovery, is not an option!









Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

On the first trip with our camper, we had to go to Camper World for more sewer line and walk out about $275 poorer (Camper World and Sams Club, I cannot get out of them for less than $200). The next day I was out installing my electric jack that was on sale......I must be in our DNA and we have no control over it.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO I am so happy I am not alone. I love to relax, but dinking around with no pressure is so relaxing I find. Its therapeutic for me to take on a project that has no major issues and fiddle with things. I love our quad riding since it gives me even more things to dink with while camping!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You guys have made me feel NORMAL (well almost)! My wife says that she has never seen anyone like me. I just can't seem to sit still. It just is not in me to lounge. I think you guys are right....It's the sense of accomplishment from a "short-term" project!

I have always heard that the difference between a "drunk" and an "alcoholic" is that the alcoholic WANTS to QUIT drinking.

Well, I guess when it comes to tinkering with the Outback (even while camping)....I'm a drunk!

Sidewinder


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought after the shakedown campout last weekend that I had issues because I kept walking around the Outback and saying "hey it would be cool if we did this..." and the wife was saying "sit down and relax".







You guys have made me feel much better since I know I'm not the only one.

So many mods and so little time/money. I'm working on the wife to let me install a computer where the stereo is in the Outback but so far no luck.







It will happen though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think a Rally will make things better. Wait to you see 15 or so other Outbacks all modded to the nines...the list will get longer and the gotta have mods will take over......help!!!!!









Thor


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Its good to hear others go through this as well. I call it "equilibrating" time. It takes me time to slow down and to enjoy the slower camping lifestyle. The first day I an busy cleaning the TV and 26rs, tweaking the campsite, installing all the new gadgets I purchased since the last outing and getting the kids bikes and toys ready for them.

It usually takes me about 1-2 days to "equilibrate" and really get into the whole slower lifestyle. When I am there lookout - I can sit and watch the clouds, birds, fire, and fellow campers for hours.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We are prepping for a BIG trip so the last few days I have taken everything (yes everything) from my garage to the storage lot to do some work. My neighborhood is too small to park my rig and do any work. I set up for a day of work at the storage lot.
Generator
Circular Saw
Power sander
saw horses
vices
drills
router
bits for both above
stain
finish
tool box
extension cords
chair
cooler (lunch and drinks)
radio
various nuts, bolts, screws
etc
etc
etc

More relaxing to spend all day there doing things than sitting at home doing nothing.

At a campground I was helping a neighbor do some work on his trailer because I could not think of anything to do with my own.

I need help. REALLY

Jared


----------

